# Dankung Aliens Slingshot review



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I couldn't find anything online about this slingshot but I bit the bullet and bought it. I am very pleased.









Milled and crafted from two parts of 316 stainless steel, this mini size shooter is a heavy hitter. The added weight of the sling makes for a very stable Shooting position and ergonomic balance. I enjoy the fork design too, not too small and not too big, you don't even have to flip it to get great accuracy.

















I currently am favouring a single 1842 band set to shoot BB's but I have made up a double 1842 set that is a nice for heavier 3/8 or 1/2 balls the fork design allows for quick change out so shooting different ammo isn't an issue.

















I have since got an email from Tim at Dankung that they have a new fork that is a double tube attachment and it had sights ( my fave) I ordered it of course. The design of the fork attachment is nice, a single hex screw threads in to secure it. What I don't like is the screw must line up with a loose nut that slides into a slot in the handle, I've installed the shrink tube grip so it won't fall out should I need to remove the fork for whatever reason.

















(Photo courtesy of Dankung)

It comes with rubber tubing on the forks for grip and it came with a shrink tubing for the handle. I found that I don't grip the handle much, just a place to rest my fingers. I also added a para cord wrist brace to make shooting easier on my wrist.









I am very happy with this and I am looking forward to getting some 1745 and 2040 tubing to try out the limits of This stainless wonder.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi There Metropolicity,

My own Alien is like the one shown in your 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th and last photograph.

I have double banded with 4 X 17/45's and looped 30/60's , which for all it's apparent advantages; is actually more of a pain than it is worth.

I have added tennis grip tape to make it exceptionally comfortable to grip and hold.

But the additional band, and the need to always hold it out of the way is an annoyance one does not need.

For all the seeming advantages of the flexibility such a setup may offer.

Of course no has to keep both band on all the time; and this only my own personal impressions from over a years worth of use.

The product itself lives up to all it's claims, and is top quality.
So absolutely no complaints there at all.

Cheers Allan


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice slingshot!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Hi There Metropolicity,
> 
> My own Alien is like the one shown in your 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th and last photograph.
> 
> ...


Thanks Allan.

I have some black rubber coming to replace the ugly green stuff. I found that I don't use the handle for grip as much as though so using tennis grip material would be a waste.

I was also trying to figure out a para cord wrap pattern for it.

I may sink some plastic or blue tack into the hole where the nut lives so it'll stay in place and I can take it down when I fly to places. Come to think of it, a nice hole or a cavity for the Allen wrench would be a good idea....

How tough is a 4x1745 pull? I am really diggin the 1842 right now since I shoot a lot of BBs and 1/4.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Well for myself it is not hard to pull at all.

However, given I am used to stretching double .04 latex to 550%, I guess that is not saying alot.

In addition my lifestyle has been health and fitness; therefore I am the wrong type of guy to make such comparisons.
This not meant as any type of boast, but rather as a statement of fact.

Regarding paracord, may I suggest a zig zag pattern may be useful (?)....

Cheers Allan


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Well for myself it is not hard to pull at all.
> 
> However, given I am used to stretching double .04 latex to 550%, I guess that is not saying alot.
> 
> ...


I am not saying the toughness of pulling that, I am used to pulling a 45lb recurve, I am more concerned about the pressure and steadiness of the slingshot with those bands on it. I know they aren't the strongest bands of that size but my whole slingshot ethos is to have fun, not have it be a chore 

I was thinking a really big cobra stitch on the handle so I have more paracord if I needed. I also may mill a hole in it so I can thread it through properly.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely cool.

Well I shoot all my slingshots with my thumb and forefinger braced right up next to the bands; and for myself it is steady as a rock.

Again as in all my bands these are stretched to 550%; therefore lightish shot/ammo (in my case up to 7.5 grams) has some real FPS, or speed.

I trust this helps (?)....

However due to echos my Chrono Connect cannot be trusted, so I cannot give you FPS readings.

But at 10 meters through the forks aiming, so go figure roughly yourself, okay.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I do need to clarify my comments somewhat.

With my heavier tubes neatly criss crossed around the handle, and tucked out of the way; this not only makes the handle bukier and easier to grip.

It also allows the 4 x 17/45's to be used for my lightish ammo; my sharpened bolt cuts, and smallish lead balls, all of which DO penetrate very well indeed at my percentage of stretch and the sheer speed of the the 17/45's.

So the "Alien" is by far not a Bad slingshot at all; far from it; it is a very good slingshot; provided one uses it, principally in one configuration or the other.

I'd also urge others to consider a tennis grip type wrap for the handle, to add a little bulk for comfort.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Mail call!

I received the new forks for the Alien today!

It had sights and a double tube hole setup.

















I was foolish and pulled off one of the green tubing grips from the original one and I can't get I back on, anyone know how?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Really I have no idea; but I'd guess simply stretch it over.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Really I have no idea; but I'd guess simply stretch it over.
> 
> Cheers Allan


Got an email back from Tim and Dankung, he says to oil it up a bit and it should slip over.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Funny that, this Tim, there must be a few of him, answers all emails to Dankung.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ian pearce (Oct 2, 2012)

how much have you paid for the dankung alien mate,please let me know,thinking of buying one thank you.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> Aussie Allan In Thailand said:
> 
> 
> > Really I have no idea; but I'd guess simply stretch it over.
> ...


Yes oil it and use a towel to grip the alien by the neck


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

ian pearce said:


> how much have you paid for the dankung alien mate,please let me know,thinking of buying one thank you.


Aliens are $66 + rocket fuel,alien heads are $36 + rocket fuel BUT! if you're living near the dog star they're FREE!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Incredible one metro


----------



## fineslingshot (Oct 22, 2012)

if you are interested in buying, I can sell them too. pm me. or wait some time, I will open it.

Price is more or less the same.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

fineslingshot said:


> if you are interested in buying, I can sell them too. pm me. or wait some time, I will open it.
> 
> Price is more or less the same.


So you have access to the pear dust monopoly? if yes this is good to know as they manufacture some fine slingshots.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

BTW Have you thought of selling the tube pouch tying tool that is common in China? I think it would sell quite well here


----------



## fineslingshot (Oct 22, 2012)

Tube_Shooter said:


> BTW Have you thought of selling the tube pouch tying tool that is common in China? I think it would sell quite well here


could you show me some photos or links ?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

fineslingshot said:


> Tube_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Have you thought of selling the tube pouch tying tool that is common in China? I think it would sell quite well here
> ...


I will PM you the link


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Does the sight actually help?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

MrTriscuit said:


> Does the sight actually help?


It helps at greater distances and for super tiny targets. I have a few other steel slingshots with a similar sight and I was hitting really small 2"x2" targets at 5-6 meters with .177 bb's.

LOTS of fun.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm going going to be shooting a bit bigger steel ball but I'll try the sight because if I don't like it I just won't use it, it still looks cool!


----------

